# Does Clomid reduce your ovarian reserve?



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

We have recently had a BFN round of IVF and before we start a self funded round I wanted to try clomid again. We did fall pregnant using clomid before but sadly it ended in a Missed Miscarriage at 7.5 weeks. The clinic said that they didn't see the point in using clomid and to try naturally, but taking it makes me feel like I am doing something, and it has worked before. 

I told my acupuncturist and she has told me not to take clomid as it will reduce my ovarian reserve which is already low as I have an AMH of 2.7. What should I do and has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

I recently had a monitored Clomid ivf cycle after numerous ivf's and I've never heard of it reducing ovarian reserve - yes, we got less eggs with Clomid (5) than we did with ivf stims (7). But according to my clinic, the eggs can be of better quality in a Clomid cycle than with ivf stims. The only thing I've heard about Clomid is that it thins your endometrium lining and that it shouldn't be used on a long term basis. 

Good luck whatever you decide to do as next steps.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you Nicnik. What is a monitored Clomid IVF cycle? Is it a cheaper option? 

I was prescribed Clomid before trying IVF and so thought I would give it a go again before £ for IVF. 

Do you have any tips?


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi LXP,

Basically I had monitoring scans same as you would with an IVF cycle - it was effectively an IVF cycle, but using Clomid (I think some clinics may call it a mini IVF), so maybe slightly different to the way in which you intend to use the Clomid?  A lady in my work has twins from using Clomid (unmonitored).  

I was going over to Athens for a hysteroscopy anyway and they suggested that we kill two birds with one stone and that I do a Clomid banking cycle at the same time, which is what I did.  I had a scan on Day 8 and then a scan every second day until egg collection.  According to my clinic, the eggs can be better quality with a Clomid ivf cycle as it's using your own hormones to stimulate....or something like that.    Unfortunately the Clomid cycle was counted as an ivf cycle cost wise (we paid for the deal of 2 ivf rounds, which was either 4000 or 5000 Euros, I can't remember).  I will be going back for FET in May. 

Best of luck. X


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you for coming back to me NicNik, all the best for May and your FET. This whole process is a mine field!


----------

